# Per deim rate



## sri578 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone of you tell me, what is the per diem rate being paid by Indian IT companies for employees workign in Egypt.

Regards,
srini


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sri578 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me, what is the per diem rate being paid by Indian IT companies for employees workign in Egypt.
> 
> ...




Sorry can't help

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm sure it would vary hugely depending on the position in the company, location of the company and experience of the employee.

To be honest I personally don't know any Indian IT companies - if you're looking for work you may want to broaden your spectrum. Try looking in the Egyptian online yellow pages for IT companies and contact a few with your CV.


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

sri578 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me, what is the per diem rate being paid by Indian IT companies for employees workign in Egypt.
> 
> ...


Hi Srini,

The U.S. Government pays $267/day perdiem for short term official duty in Cairo to cover lodging and expenses, paid equally to all staff. May be you can use this info for comparison.

Top of the Day...

Ibrahim


----------

